# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Άλλες Ειδικές Φοβίες >  φοβίες και αίμα

## lepetit

Καλησπέρα θα ήθελα να ζητήσω την βοήθεια σας σε ένα πρόβλημα μου που δεν ξέρω πως ξεκίνησε και γιατί. Γενικά πάντα ήμουν ευαίσθητη αλλά τώρα είμαι υπερβολικά. Αυτό που φοβάμαι πιο πολύ είναι το αίμα. Όταν πάω για εξετάσεις αίματος δεν έχω πρόβλημα με τις βελόνες και το τσίμπημα αλλά μόλις τελειώνει η αιμοληψία αρχίζω να έχω ναυτία, ζαλίζομαι και λιποθυμώ. Αφού λιποθυμήσω είμαι καλά και δεν ξαναζαλίζομαι. Επίσης αν κοπώ και έχω αιμορραγία(όχι πολύ μεγάλη μην φανταστείτε) πάλι μου έρχεται λιποθυμία ή αν δω κάποιον να τρέχει αίμα από την μύτη του. Πολλές φορές φοβάμαι και μόνο στην σκέψη της αίματος ή σε περιγραφές άλλων. Επίσης φοβάμαι ότι μπορεί να λιποθυμήσω όταν είμαι μόνη μου και να χτυπήσω αφού δεν θα υπάρχει κάποιος να με κρατήσει. Δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω για να το ξεπεράσω και κάθε φορά που πάω για εξετάσεις γίνομαι ρεζίλι και οι γιατροί με «κοροϊδεύουν» πράγμα που με κάνει να νιώθω ακόμα πιο άσχημα. Μπορώ να ξεπεράσω αυτές τις φοβίες μόνη μου; Το έχει κανείς άλλος και αν ναι πως ξεπερνιέται; Θέλω να γίνω περισσότερο δυνατή αλλά δεν ξέρω πως, συνέχεια κάνω άσχημες σκέψεις και φοβάμαι πολύ τις αρρώστιες… Δοκίμασα να σκέφτομαι ότι είμαι δυνατή μέχρι να το πιστέψω και να γίνω αλλά δεν τα κατάφερα

----------


## Natalia_sups

Καλησπέρα, δεν νομίζω πως είσαι ο μόνος άνθρωπος που έχει φοβία με το αίμα, δεν νομίζω πως είναι τοσο τραγικό. Εγώ στη θέση σου θα το αποδεχόμουν και απλά θα το έλεγα όταν και όπου χρειάζεται σαν κάποια ιδιαιτερότητα/προτίμηση μου...πως σε κάποιον μπορει να προτείνεις να πατε για σουβλάκια και να πει οχι ευχαριστω είμαι βιγκαν; λολ...
Ε έτσι αλλος έχει φοβία με το αίμα και οπου υπάρχει αίμα απλα το διαχειρίζεσαι ανάλογα. Τρέχει η μύτη κάποιου αιμα; Είδες αίμα; Κοιτας αλλού και λες απλά πως έχεις φοβία με το αίμα. Πας για εξετάσεις να σου πάρουν αίμα; Λες στους γιατρους/νοσοκομους στη ψύχρα εξαρχής να ξέρετε έχω φοβία με το αίμα. Σου περιγράφει κάποιος κατάσταση με αίματα; Λες σκασε εχω φοβία με το αίμα. Που είναι το κακό;
Ρε συ έχω ενα γνωστό απο άλλη πόλη που έχει χοντρή υψοφοβία. Είχε έρθει κάποια φάση που λες εδω που ειμαι εγω και ηταν να φιλοξενηθεί στο σπίτι ενός άλλου γνωστού. Ε μολις έμαθε οτι το σπίτι είναι στον έκτο όροφο αρνήθηκε. Χωρίς φόβο και πάθος είπε στα ισα παιδιά έχω υψοφοβία και ζήτησε να φιλοξενηθεί στο σπίτι φίλης που είναι χαμηλό ανώγειο. Και κανείς δεν είπε τίποτα ούτε κοροίδεψε, έτσι και έγινε. Ετσι να κάνεις κι εσύ, όταν νιώθεις άβολα με κάτι απλά να το λες.
Και όταν πας να δώσεις αίμα απλά να είσαι έτοιμη με το χυμούλη σου, το σνακ σου, τη μουσικούλα σου η κανα περιοδικο/βιβλίο και άραξε εκεί που είσαι μέχρι να νιώσεις ασφάλεια οτι μπορείς να φύγεις χωρίς να πέσεις. Μια ώρα; Μια ώρα κλαιν. Εγω αυτό θα έκανα. Η θα πήγαινα εξαρχής να δίνω αιμα με κοντινό μου πρόσωπο που ξέρει για τη φοβία μου.

Αν τώρα θέλεις να ξεπεράσεις την φοβία δεν είμαι σίγουρη πως ξεπερνιέται. Παντως το οτι έχεις αυτη τη συγκεκριμένη φοβία δεν ειναι αδυναμία, μην το βλεπεις έτσι.

----------


## Mελίνa

Άμα εχεις φτάσει σε σημειο να σε βασανιζει τοσο που νιωθεις οτι κολλαει η σκεψη σου, οτι σε εμποδιζει απο το να κανεις καποια πραγματα (αν πχ φτασεις μελλοντικα στο σημειο να χρειαζεται να σου παρουν αιμα για μια εξεταση και δεν το αντεχεις) και σε οδηγει σε ασχημες σκεψεις και λιποθυμιες, τοτε πηγαινε να δεις εναν ψυχολογο μηπως και σου προσφερει καποια βοηθεια, εστω να μειωθει σε καποιο βαθμο η φοβια σου.

Δυστυχως εμενα κανενας απο τους θεραπευτες μου δεν με βοηθησε να ξεπερασω ουτε μια απο τις φοβιες μου, οποτε δεν μπορω να σε συμβουλευσω παραπανω. Μονο μια φοβια εχω καταφερει να ξεπερασω μονη μου (μιλαω γι' αυτες της ενηλικης ζωης μου) και αυτη ηταν με τις ανεμοσκαλες και σκαλες τετοιου ειδους γενικα. Και την ξεπερασα οντας αναγκασμενη σε μια στιγμη αναγκης να ανεβω σε τετοια σκαλα πανω σε πλοιο και ενω ειχε και αρκετα μποφορ. Δηλαδη ηρθα αντιμετωπη με αυτο που φοβομουν. Απο την αλλη αυτη ηταν η πιο ασημαντη απο τις φοβιες μου και οχι κατι που εχω να αντιμετωπιζω στην καθημερινοτητα.

Αληθεια, οταν εχεις εμμηνο ρυση τι κανεις; Σε πιανει φοβια και τοτε;

----------


## lepetit

Το θέμα είναι ότι θέλω να το ξεπεράσω γιατί εγώ το θεωρώ αδυναμία. Συνήθως πάω με τον πατέρα μου όταν είναι για εξετάσεις αίματος και με κρατάει όταν μου έρχεται λιποθυμία. Αλλά δεν θέλω να εξαρτιέμαι πάντα από κάποιον άλλον και να μην μπορώ να ανταπεξέλθω σε κάτι συνηθισμένο μόνη μου. Ας πούμε αν κάνω παιδί και χτυπήσει και τρέχει αίμα τι θα κάνω θα γυρίσω το κεφάλι και θα του πω δεν μπορώ να βλέπω αίμα; Ή αν χτυπήσω εγώ και είμαι μόνη μου ή χτυπήσει κάποιος και μόνο εγώ είμαι εκεί να τον βοηθήσω; Μια φορά έτρεχε αίμα από την μύτη του αγοριού μου και εγώ αντί να του φέρω χαρτί πήγα να ξαπλώσω γιατί μου ήρθε λιποθυμία.

----------


## lepetit

Όχι τότε δεν με πιάνει φοβία γιατί το θεωρώ φυσιολογικό να τρέχει αίμα και δεν είναι κάτι επικίνδυνο. Δεν έχω την δυνατότητα να πάω σε ψυχολόγο και προσπαθώ μόνη μου να το ξεπεράσω αλλά δεν ξέρω πως

----------


## Mελίνa

Οπως ειναι φυσιολογικο να βγαινει αιμα κατα την περιοδο, ετσι ειναι φυσιολογικο να τρεχει αιμα οταν κοπουμε, οταν μας τρυπησουν με μια βελονα ή οταν σπασει καποιο αγγειο μεσα στην μυτη μας. Ουτε τοτε κινδυνευουμε (στην πλειοψηφια των περιπτωσεων). Το αιμα επισης ειναι κατι φυσιολογικο που το εχουν στο σωμα τους σχεδον ολοι οι εμβιοι οργανισμοι. Δεν βοηθαει αυτο καθολου; Να δεις το αιμα γενικα σαν κατι φυσιολογικο;

----------


## lepetit

> Οπως ειναι φυσιολογικο να βγαινει αιμα κατα την περιοδο, ετσι ειναι φυσιολογικο να τρεχει αιμα οταν κοπουμε, οταν μας τρυπησουν με μια βελονα ή οταν σπασει καποιο αγγειο μεσα στην μυτη μας. Ουτε τοτε κινδυνευουμε (στην πλειοψηφια των περιπτωσεων). Το αιμα επισης ειναι κατι φυσιολογικο που το εχουν στο σωμα τους σχεδον ολοι οι εμβιοι οργανισμοι. Δεν βοηθαει αυτο καθολου; Να δεις το αιμα γενικα σαν κατι φυσιολογικο;



Αυτό προσπαθώ να λέω στον εαυτό μου αλλά σκέφτομαι ότι μπορεί π.χ. να μην σταματά η αιμορραγία, να χάσω πολύ αίμα ή ότι γενικά κάτι άσχημο θα συμβεί. Γενικά όταν πηγαίνω σε νοσοκομεία, ιατρεία και τέτοια κάτι με πιάνει ακόμα και αν δεν πηγαίνω για μένα. Σκέφτομαι αρρώστιες, τον θάνατο κ.α. και θέλω να φύγω όσο γίνεται πιο γρήγορα

----------


## Mελίνa

http://www.boro.gr/89065/h-fovia-gia...s-yparxei-lysh




> Η θεραπεία εκλογής για την συγκεκριμένη διαταραχή άγχους είναι Ψυχοθεραπεία Συμπεριφοράςμε κύρια τεχνική την εφαρμοσμένη ένταση των μυών που προκαλεί αύξηση της πίεσης του αίματος και των παλμών της καρδιάς. Πιο συγκεκριμένα ο ασθενής μαθαίνει καθώς έρχεται σε επαφή με τα φοβογόνα ερεθίσματα πώς να σφίγγει διαδοχικά όλους τους μύες του σώματός του με τέτοιο τρόπο ώστε να μη συμβεί η βραδυκαρδία και το λιποθυμικό επεισόδιο. Σταδιακά παύει να αποφεύγει και ανακτά την αυτοπεποίθηση του, αφού για πρώτη φορά έχει στα χέρια του ένα τόσο ισχυρό και αποτελεσματικό όπλο για να χειριστεί το πιο δυσάρεστο σύμπτωμα της φοβίας του που είναι οι λιποθυμίες.

----------


## Mελίνa

http://www.lifemade.gr/2014/06/03/%C...4%CE%BF%CF%82/

Απο αυτο το αρθρο μου τραβηξε την προσοχη κυριως αυτο: *Σημαντική σημείωση πρέπει να γίνει όσον αφορά την έμμηνο ρύση στις γυναίκες η οποία εξαιρείται από τα ερεθίσματα φόβου και άγχους στην Ειδική Φοβία Αίματος.

----------

